# Gi Joe and Lillie



## Newman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ifound this superb song very moving.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn04AkJiJYQ

[video=youtube_share;mn04AkJiJYQ]http://youtu.be/mn04AkJiJYQ[/video]
Regards
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 10, 2013)

A moving song, the video also helped it along


----------

